# Nissan sunny b11 engine swap (Portugal)



## PafmSunny (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi, im from Portugal and i have a sunny 1,5 GL , 5 manual , from 1985. The car has been im the familiy since 1985, and its all stock and running, kind of.
My problem is the engine, that i cant found parts any more . Ive change the engine 3 times(rebuilds) and now this one is dead.
Thats why i wanna swap engine.
From my research the ga16 engine are very easy to install , is that true
Regards from Portugal
Pedro Martins


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The front chassis of the B11 and B12 are very similar...and if you think about it, the B12 came with both the E16 and GA single-cam engines. The transmission will bolt-up. From what I understand, the GA engine will bolt-in; the only thing is the electronics that will have to be addressed. There are carbureted versions of the GA engine, but if you want to drop in a GA16DE, you will have to contend with installing the GA16DE ECM and wiring harness, as well as getting an electric fuel pump that will give you enough fuel pressure to run the injected GA motor. Some of the GA16DE's had variable intake cam timing while others did not. It's definitely do-able and not a difficult swap, as far as swaps go, but "very easy to install" is dependent on one's capabilities and point of view.


----------

